# Rear fanged venomous



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,

Even though some species aren't on the DWA but still highly venomous, e.g. Mangrove snake, is there an age limit on those aswell. In other words, not that I would, could I, being 14, go an leagally buy a Mangrove snake?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah! They arent on the DWA and are only dangerous if you have a reaction to the venom or let them chew on you in order to inject!


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess so - every spider has venom and you don't have to be over 18 to pick up a house spider.

Harry


----------



## kaz9t9 (Aug 28, 2007)

Being only 14 you can't legally buy any reptile. Over 16's only I'm afraid.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tomcat said:


> Yeah! They arent on the DWA and are only dangerous if you have a reaction to the venom or let them chew on you in order to inject!


They're still pretty dangerous even if you don't have a reaction, don't underestimate the potential of their venom - especially the Mangroves. : victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

And if you have been sold any animal the person who sold it to you has broken the law.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Seen as rear fanged venomous are 'legally' considered in the same way as any other snake the same rules apply - you have to be 16+ to buy them.

However anyone selling a 16 year old one without any questions or parental consent needs their head checking! Do not underestimate these snakes.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> Yeah! They arent on the DWA and are only dangerous if you have a reaction to the venom or let them chew on you in order to inject!


sorry mate but thats about as wrong as the milk i drink from my sand boas.

weather your allergic to them or not they can still ruin your day(worse of course if you do have a reaction)...secondly yes if you can get them off quickly then your chance CAN be reduced, but you try getting one off when they have clamped down on you.....its no as easy as you think.

and yes i personally wont sell to anyone under 18. but also i wouldnt sell to anyone that wants to free handle them or has no prior experince with fiesty snakes.: victory:


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

iwas told in modern studies that you cant legally buy any animal under the age of 18 without parental consent


but mangroves venom isnt that bad its probably not much worse that a bit of swelling


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

davieboi said:


> iwas told in modern studies that you cant legally buy any animal under the age of 18 without parental consent
> 
> 
> but mangroves venom isnt that bad its probably not much worse that a bit of swelling


actually....nevermind,just place your finger in here and then tell me what you think








: victory:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

This snake should be dealt with using proper handling methods like using hooks and various other tools.

This snake comes up a lot being nothing but minor swelling and discomfort.

This species venom contains dendrotoxins, muscarinic toxins and neurotoxins, this puts the venom on somewhat level to some elapids but it's productivity, volume amount and poor delivery system for the initial bite puts them at the bottom of the "hot list" and excluded from DWA. They can deliver a potentially dangerous bite but not fatal unless you are unfortunate enough to be extremely allergic and that is always a possibility. Who knows until you take a bite.

This is a snake to be left alone in a really well lushed out enclosure with plenty of places to hide both on the ground and off.
This species CAN cause headache, nausea, pain, discoloration of the bite area, severe swelling and even necrosis and all that can get quite bad.

Not to be free handled and should be treated as a hot.

And as for the age limit...waiting is worth the time needed to gain good common sense, knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

:lol2: i shouldve put the above :lol2:

my friend was bitten by his and he only had a tiny swelling i did handle his but it was never aggresive while i was there but he said it changed while it was active at night:lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Im waiting for stu douglas to post his pics that he got off his 4ft female boiga dendrophilia dendrophilia. At the age of 14 even though this snake is no longer dwa it would be a very bad choice to make.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not at all thinking of getting one, by the way.
It was just a thought. I do have some common sense!

Harry


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

this was from a bite from a 4' female who latched on for about 20 seconds. I'll be the first to admit that I didn't think it'd be that bad, however, after the side of my face went numb, and I could hardly stay awake and was nauseous, then I figured that they packed a bit more of a punch than people gave them credit for










This was two weeks after the bite


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

My, what beautiful hands you have!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> I'm not at all thinking of getting one, by the way.
> It was just a thought. I do have some common sense!
> 
> Harry


You should defo get one in time, very nice snakes.

... by no means did I aim common sense at you but there are some pretty stupid people I know locally enough to me that haven't got a bit of sense at all, and they want rattlers and other vipers. They are ones that'll be quick to take a hit from something nasty. (But then again they think they know everything and still ask me stupid questions)


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Definately in time, but not until I've finnish uni (hopefully!) and have a base to put myself on. Then I would want to get myself a DWA licence but not strait away! Hopefully there will be enough to keep me happy at the work I'd be diong. (Fingers crossed Herpatology).

Thanks.

Harry


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

davieboi said:


> iwas told in modern studies that you cant legally buy any animal under the age of 18 without parental consent
> 
> 
> *but mangroves venom isnt that bad its probably not much worse that a bit of swelling*


If you were told this in your collage/uni then I would deffo be looking for a new school.


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Yeah! They arent on the DWA and are only dangerous if you have a reaction to the venom or let them chew on you in order to inject!


I dont wont to be too rude but as a tortoise and lizard keeper do you actually have any first-hand experience with mangroves? Underestimate them at your peril and if you think you can just pull them off if you get bitten then you might be in for a nasty surprise.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> Yeah! They arent on the DWA and are only dangerous if you have a reaction to the venom or let them chew on you in order to inject!



Er... they *used* to be on DWA... probably for a reason wouldnt you think? :whistling2:


----------



## terrestrialterritories (Jul 5, 2009)

would love a mangrove, are they a musky snake??


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

terrestrialterritories said:


> would love a mangrove, are they a musky snake??



Their backside isnt the end you should be worrying about :whistling2: 

Use the search option at the top of the page, theres looooads of threads on their suitability as a pet, requirements etc etc..


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> actually....nevermind,just place your finger in here and then tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha rather you than me mate ^_^


----------



## Marvin_Dagenham (Nov 17, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> actually....nevermind,just place your finger in here and then tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats ****ing impressive!!! You got balls!!! I've seen a black one of these nearly chew its way through a glove pet store owner. Yes i decided not to buy it.


----------

